# Are Velocipede Tricycle Replacement Tires Available?



## Krakatoa (May 12, 2020)

I'm wondering if there's a source for these hard rubber tires with metal hoops inside. I have an early circa 1900 children's velocipede I'm working on and the tires are completely missing from the large wheels in back.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 14, 2020)

Hoping someone sees this and comments!

I need to find a solution for this ASAP


----------



## Rambler (May 14, 2020)

@Krakatoa , tires are mounted on on the velocipede tricycle using the method demonstrated in this video. Anyone with a tire machine, rubber and wire should be able to help you out.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 14, 2020)

Looking for good sources of material for doing this!


----------



## cr250mark (May 14, 2020)

Go to speedway motor parts 
They have a section that sells multiple size rubber specifically for pedal cars and tricycles
GL
Mark


----------



## Rambler (May 14, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Looking for good sources of material for doing this!




Here is one resource from the Wheelmen newsletter that many of the Wheelmen use. They have excellent quality rubber for tiring, I have used it and am very satisfied. If you are a member of The Wheelmen look in your Wheelmen directory, possibly there is a Wheelmen in the Vermont area that can help you install the tiring.


----------



## bicyclerNY (May 20, 2020)

Wheel Wrights have rubber tiring and will install it. I live near Langcaster, PA and have taken a bike to a wheel wright in that area. If you are near the Amish there should be a wheel wright serving the wagon and the black tiring is still used on there wagons.


----------

